# Tetra's Blackwater Extract



## trippingbilly08 (Dec 27, 2005)

I recently saw an aquarium in my local petstore that had yellowish water and after some research I think it was because of a product similar to Tetras Blackwater Extract. Does anybody have any comments on this particular product. I personally liked the yellowish color of the aquarium if that is in fact what it does. Also any pictures would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yep, I sure have. I wasn't that impressed with it either. It didn't keep the water dark very long at all, and I didn't have carbon or anything in the filters. Here is a link to my topic about this stuff from the past. Maybe it will help you out. Click Here!
~Taylor~


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

trippingbilly08 said:


> I recently saw an aquarium in my local petstore that had yellowish water and after some research I think it was because of a product similar to Tetras Blackwater Extract. Does anybody have any comments on this particular product.


I have used it with my Pygo's and I have used the same product of Sera too (Morena).
Both products need to be added regularly (every two weeks) or the effects will diminish. With Piranhas this adding is easily done because of water changes.

These products contain humic acids which tend to lower the KH and the pH of water.
Both of these are quite expensive if you carry out large water changes regularly. 
Nowadays I use Waterlife's Humaquat instead which is much cheaper.

Anyway here is Tetra's link to a guide:
ToruMin

Regards,


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

If you like the tint coloring, the peat granuales last much longer. I would double check your ph before and after adding, some people have had these products lower their ph. Personally Iv never had a problem with that....

The liquid will darken water , but just doesnt last as long as peat granuales, I would try some of the products out and see what you like,......


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Ive used tetras stuff too, all it does is give a cool natural tint to your water. But after 2 water changes it was pretty much gone. If u dont plan on using it continuously then I dont receommend you to use it. It does lower your PH so if u dont redose your ph will begin to rise and fall wich is not good. A steady ph is better for your tank, even if it isnt as acidic as it should be.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> If you like the tint coloring, the peat granuales last much longer. I would double check your ph before and after adding, some people have had these products lower their ph. Personally Iv never had a problem with that....
> 
> The liquid will darken water , but just doesnt last as long as peat granuales, I would try some of the products out and see what you like,......












Either go with peat granuales or just add alittle black water extract everytime you do a water change.


----------



## trippingbilly08 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think I will end up going with the fluval peat granules. How much do I add at a time though? I have a 55 gallon tank. Also do I put it IN the filter (aquaclears hotb) or spread it in the gravel??? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

You can also use driftwood. Newer pieces will leech tanins into the tank and create the tint colored water.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

trippingbilly08 said:


> I think I will end up going with the fluval peat granules. How much do I add at a time though? I have a 55 gallon tank. Also do I put it IN the filter (aquaclears hotb) or spread it in the gravel??? Thanks again for your help.


I would read the box and see how much to put in for a 55 gallon, I put a whole box of fluval in 180 gallon tanks.

Defenitely put it in a media tray or media bag and put it in one of your filters.

The granuales are just better then the fiber, they are small and heavy nuggets, very dense, the peat fiber is lighter and not as dense, doesnt produce as well....


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

It is best to use small amout of peat when adding to your filter trays or baskets as it can possibly drop your ph drastically which your fish can get stressed and die due to sudden changes. Monitor your ph,kh,gh and your fish every half an hour whenever you add peat and i say fish because(in my experience) some fish may tolerate water fluctuation.


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

> The granuales are just better then the fiber, they are small and heavy nuggets, very dense, the peat fiber is lighter and not as dense, doesnt produce as well....


A guy at a LFS told me the fibers better.



> It is best to use small amout of peat when adding to your filter trays or baskets as it can possibly drop your ph drastically which your fish can get stressed and die due to sudden changes.


I used too much when I had my elong and the Ph dropped to like 5. Luckily I sold him the next day. Add a little at a time and test the Ph often 'till you find the right amount.


----------

